# What Is This?



## rex21 (Sep 9, 2015)

Anyone have any idea what this is?



The 3 "cutters" have serrated edges on them. 
Looks like it would fit in a lantern tool post.


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 9, 2015)

Probably not, but the first thing that popped into my mind was an old piston ring groove cleaner. I have no idea for sure.


----------



## george wilson (Sep 9, 2015)

A saw set for really stubborn people who are determined to make it work somehow?


----------



## CluelessNewB (Sep 9, 2015)

Can opener?


----------



## mcostello (Sep 9, 2015)

An opener for Pandoras box, I would not use it!


----------



## rex21 (Sep 9, 2015)

Sounds like I have a true whatzit. 

Here is another pic from a different angle.


----------



## KMoffett (Sep 10, 2015)

Probably way off base...but...it sort of gives me the feeling of a spring winder to be mounted in lathe tool holder.

Ken


----------



## mcostello (Sep 10, 2015)

A rare Wife keep away from the shop tool, it also has the result of having You only "thinking" of Your love life instead of any participation.


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 10, 2015)

Does it have any markings on it?


----------



## francist (Sep 10, 2015)

Are the "serrations" the same on all three of the cutter-things? I want to say it looks like something for chasing or cleaning threads. 

-frank


----------



## rex21 (Sep 10, 2015)

Not a single marking on it. The serrations actually appear to be saw teeth on closer inspection.


----------



## jim18655 (Sep 10, 2015)

On a hunch I searched for armature trimming tools and found something similar in an old booklet "How to True Armatures, Bulletin 2A" by the South Bend Lathe Works . I think parts are missing but it might be for undercutting the mica in armatures. The square block mounts it to a holder and the handle moves the cutting blades.


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 10, 2015)

I think we have a winner, Jim.
search. vintage mica under cutter tool


----------



## rex21 (Sep 10, 2015)

Good call Jim. One of the first pics that pop up looks identical! Thank you!

Thank you for the responses guys. I think the guessing game is over.


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 10, 2015)

jim18655 said:


> On a hunch I searched for armature trimming tools and found something similar in an old booklet "How to True Armatures, Bulletin 2A" by the South Bend Lathe Works . I think parts are missing but it might be for undercutting the mica in armatures. The square block mounts it to a holder and the handle moves the cutting blades.



My Dad would know how to use it.  I think one would remove the wiring and then use this tool to clean out the grooves before rewiring.  Those old South Bend books have many examples how to use their lathes.


----------



## catskinner (Sep 18, 2015)

jim18655 said:


> armature trimming tools


Thanks for the information I am now the proud owner of an armature trimming tool. It will be displayed in my vintage tool collection, in my vintage machinists chest.
Thank you rex21 for putting it in the Pass Around box.


----------



## rex21 (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm glad someone is proud to own it! I was hoping someone such as yourself would appreciate getting it.


----------

